# MTD Log Splitter from Home Depot



## tumm21 (Aug 31, 2011)

So Home Depot has a 25 ton MTD log splitter on sale for $999.00. Is it worth it or should I hold off for the Huskee 22 ton splitter from Tractor Supply?  Huskee is also $999.00.   I have to make a move quick.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 1, 2011)

If I have the specs right on the MTD, here's why the Huskee wins:
- higher beam
- faster cycle time
- more substantial log dislodger
- in-beam log cradle
- better wedge design
- Huskee/SpeeCo customer service


----------



## tumm21 (Sep 1, 2011)

no one else?


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 1, 2011)

While you wait for more to chime in, search for reviews on Troy-Bilt splitters (MTD clones).


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 1, 2011)

I have split just over 10 Cord with mine in 3 Months. Cant complain at all. My buddy has a 27 ton Troy-Bilt (Sasme thing/Different color and stickers) and it has the same motor, pump, cylinder, wedge, etc. The only difference is my MTD 21 Ton has coil springs around the Hydro Lines in case of a Blow-out. 

Ask Backwoods and a few others on here about cycle time. I bought my MTD based on Backwoods 20 Ton MTD thats 20 Years old and done Prob 100 Cord or Better. I dont use but a 1/5th of the stroke.. Dont go back all the way. Only stop far enough to fit next log in/on... Then it only takes an inch ir two and most wood Pops. There is no need to cycle all the way through. So cycle times are a Big Hoax. Depends on what your splitting.


EDIT:- One pic shows my New Table I added and the other Pic shows about the average depth that it has to go in before making a full "Split". No need for full cycle. If you bucked it to all the same length (18" for example). You would only need to cyycle back to 20" to fit the next log on and if using Ash, Maple (Silver), or Some Oaks (Pin Oak for Sure). You only need to hit the Round and it "Pops" wide open. Now you have used 4" of a 24-30". If I am splitting Ash, I cant keep up with the splitter. It will run me ragged.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 1, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> Ask Backwoods and a few others on here about cycle time. I bought my MTD based on Backwoods 20 Ton MTD thats 20 Years old and done Prob 100 Cord or Better. I dont use but a 1/5th of the stroke.. Dont go back all the way. Only stop far enough to fit next log in/on... Then it only takes an inch ir two and most wood Pops. There is no need to cycle all the way through. So cycle times are a Big Hoax. Depends on what your splitting.



My $.02 on cycle time - It's probably the most important factor in a splitter's hydraulic design.  I wouldn't split hairs over a <1 second difference between machines but there's a BIG difference between running a 12 second machine vs a 18+ second machine.  As Dexter said, most of the time you won't use the full cycle but you'll see the benefits when splitting locust, elm, apple, or any other "tough" wood. If all we ever split was easy, straight, and "popped" with the 1st or second hit, we would never buy these $1000+ machines now would we?

Now ton ratings? There's a hoax for ya. Put my I & O 26 Ton (Or the 22 ton for that matter) up against the Troy-Bilt/MTD 27 ton machine and see which one laughs at the monster rounds.

Between the 2 machines you mentioned? I'd go for the Huskee just because I do not like how the cylinders are attached and hang out in the air on the MTD units. Plus there HAVE been issues with that design.   Coil springs will do nothing in the event of a line failure ("blow-out") but they sure do look cool.  If you want to add them to your machine, stop in anywhere that makes hydraulic lines and ask for the spring material.  It's not expensive stuff and is easy to install.


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 1, 2011)

I am currently using a 12+ year old MTD Yard Machine splitter from Home Depot. This thing has survived my dad, which means a lot because he is really rough on equipment. The oil filter hadn't been changed in its 12+ years and finally got a pinhole leak in it from corrosion. Ordered a new one late last week when I found the hyfraulic fluid on the driveway. So far so good this year. We have split 3+ cords of wood and have more to go.

I don't know the difference in the cycle time between the two machines, but would probably pay attention to that to a certain degree. Performance and longevity are key for me, and that pretty much goes for everything I own. I don't want the best performing item if it is only going to last half as long as something a little less on the performance side.

Anyway, that is all I have for you. If I were in the market for a new splitter, I would be doing a ton of research and giving you a much better answer. Likewise, I don't think you should rush into this purchase without doing your research. $1,000 isn't chump change for most people and you will probably be living with this piece of equipment for quite a while.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 1, 2011)

I'm in the camp that says cycle time *CAN* matter.

From what I see online:

Huskee 22-ton = 14s cycle time

MTD 25-ton = 19s cycle time


Granted, these companies sometimes get "creative" with their specifications, but let's assume these numbers appear in real world operation.  That's a big difference to me.  Why?  Because I've used Huskee/SpeeCo and Troy-Bilt splitters with various cycle times.  After getting used to the 14s cycle time, the 19s cycle time is annoying.


----------



## fabsroman (Sep 1, 2011)

TreePointer said:
			
		

> I'm in the camp that says cycle time *CAN* matter.
> 
> From what I see online:
> 
> ...



What exactly is cycle time? Is it the amount of time it takes for the splitter to to from the bottom of the stroke back to the top? If so, I really haven't seen any issue with it on the one I have. When we are splitting wood we are never really just sitting around wating for the machine to cycle. Plus, I am usually running the handle and my dad is lining up the wood to be split. The ram rarely ever makes it back to the top and I am usually hussling to get the wood lined up fast enough for us to split it. Now, if we had three people working on splitting and the rounds were coming as fast as we could split them, then I will agree that it would matter. My son and daughter are only 2 and 4 respectively and my wife can't really do this sort of work, so unless my brothers want to come over for a wood splitting party I don't have to worry about the machine being too slow.

With that said, is the difference in cycle time between the MTD machine and the other machine really 5 seconds, or 33% longer? That does seem pretty ridiculous for an evenly priced machine.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 1, 2011)

Physics is king here and by comparing cylinder size and pump GPM ratings you can weed out a lot of the marketing BS.  The Troy-Bilt/MTD uses a larger diameter cylinder than the Huskee to get the 27ton figure but if the pump gpm is the same (both are 11 gpm) then the larger cylinder will trade-off cycle time for power.


----------



## Huskyforlife (Sep 1, 2011)

The MTD cylinder weld issue is what drove me to the Huskee 22 ton.   Other than that, the MTD looks like it would be a pain to use since it lacks in the log cradle on the beam.  I used log splitters like that before and handling large rounds is a major hassle since they fall off unless you are holding them the whole time.  I really like the Huskee and have put a couple cords through it so far.  I think the tonnage ratings are way overrated, on the few pieces that might give you trouble, you can always reposition the wood to get it to split.  I'd much rather have a faster cycle time.


----------



## TMonter (Sep 1, 2011)

Any log splitter I would buy would not have supports welded to the body of the cylinder. That from an engineering standpoint puts high stress concentrations on the pressure boundary and is asking for premature failures IMO.


I would look for a splitter with a cylinder attached at the end where all the force is transmitted axially along the cylinder. If you examine large power equipment like loaders this is how cylinders are almost always supported and with good reason.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Sep 1, 2011)

DexterDay said:
			
		

> I have split just over 10 Cord with mine in 3 Months. Cant complain at all. My buddy has a 27 ton Troy-Bilt (Sasme thing/Different color and stickers) and it has the same motor, pump, cylinder, wedge, etc. The only difference is my MTD 21 Ton has coil springs around the Hydro Lines in case of a Blow-out.
> 
> Ask Backwoods and a few others on here about cycle time. I bought my MTD based on Backwoods 20 Ton MTD thats 20 Years old and done Prob 100 Cord or Better. I dont use but a 1/5th of the stroke.. Dont go back all the way. Only stop far enough to fit next log in/on... Then it only takes an inch ir two and most wood Pops. There is no need to cycle all the way through. So cycle times are a Big Hoax. Depends on what your splitting.
> 
> ...



Thanks Dexter. Our MTD has indeed split well over 100 cord of wood. I do not know how the older MTD compares with the newer ones but it does compare good with the Huskee splitters. The 20 ton is plenty powerful enough and I have no idea what the cycle time is nor do I care. What matters is if the used cycle time can keep up with you. It also would matter if you are splitting alone like I do or if there are 2 or 3 of you doing the work. 

One thing I always wonder about when folks make a big deal out of cycle time is, are they doing this for a business or just for their winter's wood supply? If one is splitting say, 100 cord of wood per year then cycle time might mean something but he also would not be splitting alone like most folks do. As for our little 20 ton MTD, it does the job that is required and is faster than the operator. That works for me.


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 1, 2011)

The Log Cradle that you guys speak of... It has been said that the MTD's do not have them?? My 21 ton came with cradles.. Unless these are not what you speak of. 

I added a piece of plate steel on the one side. Had to drill 2 holes and paint it, but what it came with worked pretty good. You can see the cradle in my 1st set of Pics. Am I missing something. The pics I have seen of the Huskee's (a couple pics) do not have cradles on them. Does someone have a pic of a Huskee cradle?? I would like to see the difference. My buddies 27 ton Troy-Bilt has the same cradles as mine. 

As for my comment on the coiled lines. I didn't mean that it was a benefit. I understand that a couple thousand PSI will blow that coil apart. I was just stating that besides the color of my friends 27 ton (Troy-Bilt) that this was the only thing that was on mine, that was not on his. And for the "Popping" of the Wood, If I can be picky (which I am now) I will only get Ash, Cherry, Maple and Oak. I cut down an Elm tree not to long ago ( thought it was a dead standing ash) and I will avoid Elm at all costs now. On twisted or knotty sections, you may have to use the Full cycle, but for the most part, I do not have to. Another friend of mine has an old Splitter (no name/no ton), his weedge is really long and skinny. He has to run a full cycle on almost everything.that would be tedious to me. A lot of how fast the wood pops, has to do with the wedge itself. A sharp but short and wide wedge will "Break" or "Pop" the wood faster than a long or skinny (fine angle) wedge.

I am happy with the MTD. Over 10 Cord now and still going strong. I have also added some stickers from my motocross coloction (as we say in racing/ Cool stickers make it go Faster). Just the stickers alone cut 2 seconds off of my cycle time....


----------



## tumm21 (Sep 2, 2011)

Is there any difference in 25 ton and 22 ton  or am I just being anal about it.  I could probably get the Mtd  from Home Depot for $850  with 0% for a year.  Huskee now at $999 Still not sure.


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 2, 2011)

tumm21 said:
			
		

> Is there any difference in 25 ton and 22 ton  or am I just being anal about it.  I could probably get the Mtd  from Home Depot for $850  with 0% for a year.  Huskee now at $999 Still not sure.



In terms of splitting efficacy, essentially there is no difference.  They both have two stage pumps that will go into the slower, yet more powerful second stage when you encounter nasty crotches or twisted/crosslinked grain.  The 30+ ton splitters are able to stay in stage one more often with those difficult rounds.

The other differences have been outlined in this discussion.

Have you visited each in person?  I know that the TSC stores around me are more than happy to start them up and split a couple rounds for a customer.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 2, 2011)

Dex, 

I hear ya on the stickers! :lol: Sorry If I was a bit harsh on the coils, they are great for abrasion protection and I wouldn't mind adding them to my machine for looks if nothing else.  :coolsmile:


----------



## DexterDay (Sep 2, 2011)

MasterMech said:
			
		

> Dex,
> 
> I hear ya on the stickers! :lol: Sorry If I was a bit harsh on the coils, they are great for abrasion protection and I wouldn't mind adding them to my machine for looks if nothing else.  :coolsmile:



Not a prob. I believe thats what there original design was for. When driving down the road, the hoses themselves would not drag on the ground. Because a Blow-out in a line is not going to care about those few little wraps of .018" coil.

As for the Stickers..... Stickers make ANYTHING go Faster Just ask any guy in NASCAR. I have been riding/racing (Dirtbikes and ATV's) some way shape or form over the last 26 yrs. My Father taught me young, so I taught my son young. I had him a Yamaha PW-50 (dirtbike) at 9 months old (I know, he couldnt walk yet) and a Suzuki LT-50 (ATV) at 3 yrs old. He is now almost 10 (Sept 22nd) and can almost kick my A$$....


----------



## mhrischuk (Sep 3, 2011)

My 27 ton Troybuilt has cradles and so did the 25 MTD I used to have. I think the $999 one has a Briggs and Stratton engine. The Troy 27 has the Honda but is like $1299. Pay the extra ... trust me.

I also bought it for it's vertical ability. I never use the horizontal position. Logs are too heavy.


----------



## firefighterjake (Sep 6, 2011)

From what I've seen here and in real life . . . if you're looking at a MTD vs. Huskee decision you cannot go wrong with either one . . . it would be like trying to decide whether to go with a Stihl or Husqvarna chainsaw . . . they both have some strengths and weaknesses . . . but overall are decent machines which should give you many years of pleasurable splitting.

Me . . . I ended up going with the MTD Gold . . . namely because I got it at a fair price, it was local and it had a few of the features I wanted -- namely the ability to go vertical and the cradle.


----------



## steviep (Sep 7, 2011)

I have an older 25 ton MTD from Homedepot and it is a lot better then my previouse one. Splitting maul . I did have to replace the hydrolic valve and the log cradle is very much on the weak side. My nieghbor has the Husky but I have not seen it in action and there was no tractor suppy around  when I bought mine so I can't compare them.


----------

